# Woodman Inn, Charlestown - March 2016



## degenerate (Mar 12, 2016)

In 1901 Joshua and James Helliwell sold a plot of land to Thomas Ramsden and Sons Limited who ran a Brewery in Halifax. They built the Woodman which was opened in 1902. The Woodman was on spring water with a well in the cellar (story has it that a beer barrel fell down the well and is still there!).

By the 50's the inn was divided into a dining room and kitchen, a bar, a singing room, a tap-room and a snug. It also had large concert room upstairs used for dances and weddings. The Woodman had only TV in Charlestown; everyone came to see the coronation in 1953 with chicken soup and sandwiches provided.

Here's an advertising card for the Woodman circa 1950:







The last Owner was Jim who ran the Woodman until it closed in 2000. The upstairs function room was used for Buffalo meetings (a cross between the rotary and a friendly society). In the 1990s there was a successful demonstration against the introduction of striptease nights. 

The floors falling through in some areas here, I didn't hear Birdmans warning and half fell into the beer cellar below! This is the third pub I've explored and the first that had the bar remaining so i was rather happy with that. Visited with Birdman Whistle.













































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 12, 2016)

Exotic Coloured Condoms :laugh: this place is brilliant! Nice one degenerate, I love it


----------



## smiler (Mar 12, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Exotic Coloured Condoms :laugh: this place is brilliant! Nice one degenerate, I love it



The instructions were funnier, I liked it Degenerate, Thanks


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 12, 2016)

Looks a great explore, thanks for that one &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## HughieD (Mar 12, 2016)

That's in a poor way. Great set.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 13, 2016)

Done well. But Fruity Flavoured condoms? I like the wood ceiling.


----------



## degenerate (Mar 14, 2016)

HughieD said:


> That's in a poor way. Great set.



Cheers, a very poor way looking at the floor where the dart board used to be!


----------



## tazong (Mar 14, 2016)

The fruit machine in the mens gents was a bit different - nice set


----------



## degenerate (Mar 14, 2016)

tazong said:


> The fruit machine in the mens gents was a bit different - nice set



That's a fruit flavoured condom machine!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice one!And you got some great shots.


----------



## tazong (Mar 14, 2016)

degenerate said:


> That's a fruit flavoured condom machine!



lol you never heard the term he has gone to play the fruit machine in the gents - i.e get some condoms lol


----------



## degenerate (Mar 14, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Nice one!And you got some great shots.



Cheers, and I made it out alive which is a huge bonus


----------



## degenerate (Mar 14, 2016)

tazong said:


> lol you never heard the term he has gone to play the fruit machine in the gents - i.e get some condoms lol



That's a new one to me, you learn something everyday


----------

